# Nigerian with Amber goo



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

My little ff nigerian has been ozzying white goo for over two weeks today she has long amber strands coming out so I know labor is starting but can anyone tell me how long it normally takes? This is my first year breeding and all my other goats were boer. None of my boers did this. She has had so much more discharge than I am used to. I don't want to stress her out by constantly checking her but how long should I wait before being concerned. She's been dropping amber goo for about three or four hours. No pushing yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go in and check now. Amber goo means she is having them. She should have had them sooner than that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's been a funky year, my boer doe Daisy streamed for about 3 hours or so before she delivered her first one. All presented correctly.
If she isn't pushing yet, I wouldn't be too concerned. But it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I just checked her and goo has stopped but no pushing no signs of distress. She isn't opening very much but I do see her having some contractions. I can tell I'm making her nervous so I'm going to move where she can't see me and give her an hour to see what happens. If I need to do internal check what do I need to check for or feel for.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

No baby still. The streaming stopped I checked her and went in couldn't feel baby. She never pushed at all. The baby is kicking today and mother is acting fine. Her udder still hasn't filled all the way either. Has anyone ever seen this before? I've never had one do the amber streaming and not deliver within 24 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was it definitely amber goo? If everything seems normal, I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes definitely Amber goo. She's making me nuts. I only kidded about 10 does but never saw one with this much discharge. She started losing plug about three weeks ago and has had thick white discharge off and on since then, then last sat she had long strand of Amber goo for about three hours. Then nothing since. Her udder isn't any fuller either. All my other does kidded same day once I saw amber goo. Baby is moving as of today and mom seems great so I hate to call vet but I am so sick of checking her constantly. I have other bred does due within next ten days but none of them are doing this crazy stuff. She's are only small goat and my kids are desperate for her baby. Can a doe have this much discharge , not kid and everything be alright?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could happen.


----------

